# Deposit return - argh!



## atc54m (Dec 18, 2008)

I rented an apartment in JBR for a year and moved out 3 months ago. The company in question is Syrian and they own the whole building. I've been emailing and calling their office here in Dubai and every time I'm getting no response mostly, but when I do it's different excuses as to why I haven't received the return of my 6000dhs deposit. "You didn't give your bank details for the transfer" "the troubles in Syria..." "Waiting on paperwork". 

I've been told that I can raise an issue with RERA but when I called the helpline they said they were going home in 10 mins and to call back tomorrow!

Anyone suggest how I should proceed?

Many thanks


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Call RERA back tomorrow?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

GO to RERA, don't call them.

Also with regards to deposits, I've always said, no deposit no key!!! They get the key back, when I get my deposit.

You could actually go and file a police case against them.


----------



## atc54m (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Chocoholic.. 

I called The rent committee (as referred to by RERA) today who've told me to write them an email threatening legal action within 30 days if its not returned. 

It's just winding me up that in this place, where you're in serious trouble if you fail to pay back debts, that I'm being given the run around. Withholding the key was never an option as they change the locks anyway. 

Are you sure i can I file a report with the police? That might at least create a bit of work for them. I'm thinking I've been too laid back, time to make a pest of myself.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

atc54m said:


> Thanks for the advice Chocoholic..
> 
> I called The rent committee (as referred to by RERA) today who've told me to write them an email threatening legal action within 30 days if its not returned.
> 
> ...


That's what RERA have effectively told you to do, write to them stating that unless they pay your deposit back within a certain amount of time, you will be filing a police case.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

And like you rightly said, you have to be a pest.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Personally emails, phones calls etc don't work and are easily ignored. I'd go to their offices and literally sit there and say unless they give you your deposit there and then, you'll be calling the police down.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

atc54m said:


> It's just winding me up that in this place, where you're in serious trouble if you fail to pay back debts, that I'm being given the run around. QUOTE]
> 
> There are debts,....and then there are debts.
> 
> ...


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

We have just got our deposit back after nearly a year. It has involved going through the WHOLE process starting with sending the letter/email giving him 30 days to registering the case with the rent committee, attending hearings on three occasions where he didn't turn up, posting a notice in Arabic in the press, informing the landlord of the ruling in our favour from the rent committee, filing a case with the court after he ignored the rent committee ruling. Finally we have our money. The police wouldn't do anything without the court agreeing, but maybe that is because we had started the process. Happy to chat it through if it would help. Good luck.
Ps what goes around comes around - he hasn't been able to rent his apartment since we moved out and now they are building a mosque next to it. Karma.


----------



## TeamUSA61 (May 29, 2012)

The Squeaky wheel gets the grease, and I would continuously pester them. 
The way I see it, it is your money, and they owe it to you. Just think what would happen if you owed them money!


----------



## atc54m (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks folks. Still no sign of my money. Darlingbuds, I'll take you up in that offer as the 30 day period comes to an end,if you don't mind. 

I'm planning a trip to their office tomorrow with a load of magazines and might crank up some techno on my iPod. 

Thanks again for the suggestions!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

darlingbuds said:


> We have just got our deposit back after nearly a year. It has involved going through the WHOLE process starting with sending the letter/email giving him 30 days to registering the case with the rent committee, attending hearings on three occasions where he didn't turn up, posting a notice in Arabic in the press, informing the landlord of the ruling in our favour from the rent committee, filing a case with the court after he ignored the rent committee ruling. Finally we have our money. The police wouldn't do anything without the court agreeing, but maybe that is because we had started the process. Happy to chat it through if it would help. Good luck.
> Ps what goes around comes around - he hasn't been able to rent his apartment since we moved out and now they are building a mosque next to it. Karma.


My Gosh...I put my self in your shoes and honestly I would have flipped. I am sorry you had to go through all this hassle , but for real what is the point in having an organization that will not do anything for you even if you follow the rules?

It is a bad joke. I think people should file a petition asking for a more thorough framework. I am sure renters will support the move.

A coworker had to move to Abu Dhabi recently. He had a hard time to get his deposit back..even his DEWA back. He eventually got his DEWA back when a local went with him. He got his deposit back because our government entity wrote a letter to the landlord and he probably got scared. Talk about good will huh.


----------



## sszgo (May 3, 2012)

why dont you go to their office and bust their skulls open with a crowbar?

that usually gets you your deposit back with an interest...


----------

